# Monster mush



## Shiva (Sep 5, 2011)

I found this in my front yard getting back home yesterday afternoon.
I was sure it was a balloon lost by some neighbour kid. When I picked it up, I realized it was a mushroom. 
So I put it in a pan today and all I need now is a matching egg to make scrambled egg and mushroom omelet. And I'll need a bigger pan too.


----------



## eggshells (Sep 5, 2011)

At first I thought it was an ostrich egg. I said to myself where the hell does an ostrich live in Canada!?


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 5, 2011)

wowzers!


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2011)

These are very tasty cooked in bacon grease and garlic:drool::drool:


----------



## Susie11 (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't eat it! Guinness World Records it instead.


----------



## Hera (Sep 5, 2011)

I'll just bet that's bigger than your head! Are you sure its edible? Dude, that is one big shroom


----------



## Shiva (Sep 5, 2011)

That mushroom is in a 10 inch pan and my head is indeed smaller. 
Not a world record but biggest I ever seen with my own eyes. If I see another one growing, i'll leave it alone. Who knows how big it could get. And I'm not that hungry for mushrooms. As far as I know, there are some ostrich breeders in Canada.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 5, 2011)

:clap::rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 5, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! WOW!

Slice it and grill it... :drool:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2011)

eggshells said:


> At first I thought it was an ostrich egg. I said to myself where the hell does an ostrich live in Canada!?



There are some ostrich farms in Alberta. I'm assuming they have to shelter them in the winter though...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2011)

And holy crap, that is the biggest mushroom I've ever seen!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2011)

We call those "Puffballs" and indeed, they are edible. In your yard, Michel? Lucky you!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 5, 2011)

Holy crap!! That is enormous!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 5, 2011)

Its a giant puffball. I've never seen one that perfect...slice it and fry it up NOW while its still good!


----------



## Sirius (Sep 5, 2011)

I had one of these in my yard last spring. I thought it was a child's ball. I kicked it and it exploded in a cloud of black dust. It was about the size of a softball. I looked it up and found that it was edible.

Have any of you actually eaten one? How do you cut it without creating a spore cloud in your kitchen?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 5, 2011)

yes it's a puffball, and edible, if you see one growing, at some point just pick it and cut it up. it stays white and edible for a while but then will mature and will 'puff' when it bursts. I love mushrooms; these are a bit rich for me for volume eating, but sliced and cooked and then maybe frozen as slices (I never tried it), you might be able to keep some for later to mix with veggies

yesterday when driving past my neighbor's driveway, I noticed that where their dog is usually tied up there was a large colony of those pointed mushrooms that I was told last year were very delectable! I looked them up on the internet, however, and they grow where there is animal feces usually; in this case, dog poop. I won't be eating any of these


----------



## NYEric (Sep 5, 2011)

Definitely I would slice it up for an omelette, er, some omelettes.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Sep 6, 2011)

John- You have to get puffballs when they are very fresh, before they mature. I used to eat them in my college days, but never the giant variety. They great thing about puffballs is that they are always safe...but you must slice them. If you see an outline of a mushroom inside- its not a puffball, so don't eat it. If its black inside, its a puffball relative that's inedible...not sure if its poisonous, but its not edible. If you see pure white, then you've good food. Puffballs are goo for people ho hate mushrooms, because they are fairly bland.


----------



## chrismende (Sep 6, 2011)

That's pretty amazing! Is it actually an edible type?


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Magic shrooms..! :evil:


----------



## Wendy (Sep 6, 2011)

We used to have 'puffball steaks' when we were kids. Big slices fried in butter and seasoned with salt and pepper. Yum!


----------

